
Quote the Web with Quotebacks - topcat31
https://tomcritchlow.com/2020/06/09/quotebacks/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23468175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23468175).

